# Brought a uni-saw sight un seen



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Call me crazy,or what ever else you might think, but it's done. 
I will be OK, I know this. 
After looking at pictures, and the guy sent me a video, and talking to the seller for about an hour on the phone. 
I trusted the guy, and mailed him a check. 
I got a pretty good price for it IMO. (Gave $569.00)
It has the dust door and the cast iron motor cover,goose egg.
Saw has the OE motor, single phase, and is plug and play.
He is holding it for me till I get out of the hospital.


----------



## fastback (Sep 6, 2013)

I also have a Unisaw, it is the best saw I have ever owned.  Mine is 1982 vintage.  I installed a 32 inch Unifence.   This is a very accurate machine.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

fastback said:


> I also have a Unisaw, it is the best saw I have ever owned.  Mine is 1982 vintage.  I installed a 32 inch Unifence.   This is a very accurate machine.


thanks fastback, I have been wanting one forever, at a good price (more fun...lol) as soon as I went in the hospital, they started showing up, so as stated, I trusted the guy, and mailed him a check, sight unseen. 
I was expecting to have to restore one when I found one, but this should be plug and play. 
More info when I get i_t home. _
Thanks, 
Tony


----------



## richl (Sep 6, 2013)

First off, i hope everything goes great for you health wise
As for the unisaw... great! tremendous improvemennt over contractors saws! i have an old rockwell version, owned it for close to 20 years, you'll notice the difference as soon as you turn it on, put as nice sharp blade on it, they cut through the air so much better than older blades  than that first cut... smooth, clean, precise. As a carpenter i get the oppurtunity to use just about everything out there, my saw is a joy to operate compared to many.

good luck, have many years of joy making dust!

rich


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Rich, I should be OK, just will take time. 
Hope to get the Uni home, hoping this W/E??
Have to rely on buddies with pick-up's. 
l need to get a hitch on the car, and just rent a trailer in the future. 
Yeah, I been wanting a uni- for ever.
i'll write more later,this lap top is too damm finicky. 
Thanks for the well wish's.
Tony D.



richl said:


> First off, i hope everything goes great for you health wise
> As for the unisaw... great! tremendous improvemennt over contractors saws! i have an old rockwell version, owned it for close to 20 years, you'll notice the difference as soon as you turn it on, put as nice sharp blade on it, they cut through the air so much better than older blades  than that first cut... smooth, clean, precise. As a carpenter i get the oppurtunity to use just about everything out there, my saw is a joy to operate compared to many.
> 
> good luck, have many years of joy making dust!
> ...


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 6, 2013)

You'll really like that saw!

I used one in a tool room for 6+ years.  I really miss that saw.  We had blades that we'd use to cut alum plate.  There wasn't much out there that would stop that thing!

Hope you get out soon!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 7, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> You'll really like that saw!
> 
> I used one in a tool room for 6+ years.  I really miss that saw.  We had blades that we'd use to cut alum plate.  There wasn't much out there that would stop that thing!
> 
> Hope you get out soon!



thanks Dan, I am home, but just yesterday was 1st day home, fellow was feeding cat, apartment was 17 times trashed as I had left it, cat was accting weird, bit me 2 times, had maggots in sink, and Gnats all over place,  Cat turdes all around litter box, but the kid feeding cat knew nothing about the maggots. He had left canned cat food on spoon in sink, why maggots and gnats came. this was after I told him not to give her canned food. 
Needless to say my spirits are not very good.


----------



## skipmeister (Sep 8, 2013)

Great choice in equipment! Hard to beat a 10 cabinet style saw. You will enjoy how solid it is and that when you are pushing 4x8 material through it the saw does not move. Much safer than a contractor saw.

If you need a owners manual, you will probably find one over at the http://vintagemachinery.org site. If needing parts or advice about anything related to the saw, the folks over at owwm.org are always a great bunch to visit.

Great saw! Great deal!

Hope you are able to make saw dust real soon.

Cheers,

Skip


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is the outfeed table I made for it. 
Also, it had a jet loc fence, but I ended up putting a 30" bies I had been sitting on from the Lowes close out about 5 years (Wow already) ago. They got down to about $80.00 IIRC. 
Used 2 rare earth magnets off E bay, J-B welded onto counter bored holes. (2nd Photo)
It was just resting on a roller stand when I took the picture, but in the mean time,
I came up with a single leg for the rear, that can be disconnected and stuck in a corner when not in use.
I  just wood screwed a 1/2" pipe thread floor flange to the bottom of the table,  took a length of 1/2" pipe, and pressed in a slider from a ford or GM  truck caliper, where a bolt threads in, to give me a bit of adjustably  on the floor end.
So I thread in the pipe, and stick the table on to the back rail  and the magnets stick on to the back rail. 
So far, seems to be working out OK.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 6, 2013)

Great saw with a much better fence now. Out feed tables make working alone much safer, heck I really don't like anyone assisting me on a power tool anyways.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great saw with a much better fence now. Out feed tables make working alone much safer, heck I really don't like anyone assisting me on a power tool anyways.



Yeah, they want to start pulling the wood and the like. 
Yeah, I got tired of fooling with that jet lock fence. 
Supposed to be a rubber bushing in there that deforms, and causes it to not lock square, but since I already had this fence, I went with the bies. 
It came with a nice table board too.


----------



## richl (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks nice. I used to have an out feed on mine great for cutting down plywood . I always wanted a biemeiser fense for mine but it came with a unifence and it works nearly as well. Wish my shop had the room for a big out feed table, I'm jealous)

Rich


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 6, 2013)

I used to have a unisaw 3ph w/Bessimer fence very nice saw also had a scoring attachment, I also had a Powermatic with factory Bessimer fence & sliding table & scoring attachment too.

Clean looking saw at a nice price


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2013)

Wish I had a Biesemeyer for my Unisaw. I just have the stock fence. I have a Vega on my contractors Craftsman, and I like it, but the cab saw is actually in storage. I ought to sell it. Don't really have the room in the shop. Have a nice old Craftsman commercial planer, and an old Delta joiner in storage as well. sigh


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah, it's a shame when you have the stuff but can't use it, 
I don't have much space here either,that is why I made it to come apart and come off. That OF table is only about 27" square. 
Yeah for $80.00 I couldn't pass up the fence. 
Yeah, I thought I did pretty good on the saw, esp with the dust door and the goose egg, and all the work he did to it. 
It has new bearings and belts too, and the 1.5HP RI motor. 
It was pretty well plug and play. I thought for around $500.00, I would only find a project saw.


----------



## fastback (Nov 7, 2013)

You got a great deal on that fence. I have the Unifence and really like it. My set up is very similar to yours except the out feed table is permanent.  I have a two stall garage that is dedicated to wood working.  Lots of tools with little space. Oh, and no cars.

As for the Unisaw I doubt that you will ever want anything else. 

Continued luck,
Paul


----------



## smallfly (Nov 7, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great saw with a much better fence now. Out feed tables make working alone much safer, heck I really don't like anyone assisting me on a power tool anyways.


    greg  you have a p.m. thanks  re   steve


----------



## Chandos (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice saw!

Be sure when you have a chance to inspect the castings inside.  Unfortunately the best way to do this is to remove the cast iron table.  The tilt and elevation gear castings are often buggered up, event though the saw is cosmetically sound.  When you have a chance to look at it with the PO, crank them over the entire range quadrant gear.  Might be a bit hard going if the saw is dirty and the lube has hardened, but you'll probably 'feel' it if any teeth are missing.  Check the castings as well for any cracks.  This is a notorious weakness of the Unisaw.

I can't see any reason to expect these flaws, but if you do, then figure that you'll have to replace them (they're pretty plentiful on the 'bay) and adjust your buying price accordingly.

Cheers!

Chandos


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 8, 2013)

well already got it here, cranks up and tilts smooth. didn't really look when the table was off to move it. 
Maybe I will end up pulling it off again, 
Shouldn't I have lubed it all in there any way?
I guess a dry lube is good. 



Chandos said:


> Nice saw!
> 
> Be sure when you have a chance to inspect the castings inside.  Unfortunately the best way to do this is to remove the cast iron table.  The tilt and elevation gear castings are often buggered up, event though the saw is cosmetically sound.  When you have a chance to look at it with the PO, crank them over the entire range quadrant gear.  Might be a bit hard going if the saw is dirty and the lube has hardened, but you'll probably 'feel' it if any teeth are missing.  Check the castings as well for any cracks.  This is a notorious weakness of the Unisaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well out feed table with rare earth magnets is working well, 
Some Nay sayers on another group, kept saying they would not trust the magnets alone, I told them I thought it would be fine. 
After all, your only sliding wood across the top of it. 
It's not like your putting a lot of pressure on it. 
I have built a few cross cut sleds for it too.


----------

